# Legacy GeForce4 MX 440, fails to start X



## Seeker (Feb 2, 2011)

So I have this old _can_, which is running 8.1 RELEASE and has GeForce4 MX 440 (NV17)  0x0171
According to official docs, I need legacy driver nvidia-driver-9*:

Here are my configs:

```
===> The following configuration options are available for nvidia-driver-[B]96.43.19[/B]:
     FREEBSD_AGP=off "Use FreeBSD AGP GART driver"
     ACPI_PM=off "Enable support for ACPI Power Management"
     LINUX=off "Build with support for Linux compatibility"
```

I've put in /boot/loader.conf

```
hint.agp.0.disabled="1"
```

And in xorg.conf, set:

```
Option     "NvAgp" "1"
```

Here is log:


```
X.Org X Server 1.7.5
Release Date: 2010-02-16
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE i386
Current Operating System: FreeBSD blackhole.starforce.biz 8.1-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE-p1 #0: Wed Nov 10 18:51:47 CET 2010     
root@blackhole.starforce.biz:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENHIRES i386
Build Date: 19 August 2010  12:12:53PM

Current version of pixman: 0.18.4
        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
        to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Feb  2 14:40:25 2011
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(**) Option "BlankTime" "2"
(**) Option "StandbyTime" "7"
(**) Option "SuspendTime" "0"
(**) Option "OffTime" "0"
(**) Option "AutoAddDevices" "off"
(**) Not automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/".
        Entry deleted from font path.
        (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/").
(**) FontPath set to:
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Liberation/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/webfonts/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/local/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/artwiz-aleczapka-en/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/terminus-font/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/
(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(II) Loader magic: 0x81df7c0
(II) Module ABI versions:
        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
        X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
        X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0171:0000:0000 nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440] rev 163, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/134217728, 
0xcfe80000/524288, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
        Module class: X.Org Server Extension
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.13.0
        Module class: X.Org Server Extension
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
        Module class: X.Org Server Extension
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
        Module class: X.Org Server Extension
(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  96.43.19  Wed Oct 27 09:49:05 PDT 2010
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.1.0
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
        Module class: X.Org Video Driver
(II) LoadModule: "mouse"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so
(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.5.0
        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(II) LoadModule: "kbd"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so
(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.4.0
        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  96.43.19  Wed Oct 27 09:36:27 PDT 2010
(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888
(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "1"
(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration
(**) NVIDIA(0): Use of NVIDIA internal AGP requested
(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is
(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.
(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! Please ensure
(EE) NVIDIA(0):     that there is a supported NVIDIA GPU in this system, and
(EE) NVIDIA(0):     that the NVIDIA device files have been created properly.
(EE) NVIDIA(0):     Please consult the NVIDIA README for details.
(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***
(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"
(II) UnloadModule: "fb"
(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:
no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
         at http://wiki.x.org
 for help.
Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
```

Finally

```
# ll /dev/nv*
```
returns nothing.

When I [cmd=]kldload nvidia[/cmd] there are no errors of any kind, not even in /var/log/messages


----------



## beast (Feb 27, 2011)

*hmmm...*

I've got the same graphics card, and I'm trying to find AMD x64 drivers (not much luck yet) for it.  I'm new to FreeBSD, but if it would help I could try installing a 32 bit version to see if I have similar issues or could give some feedback that might help you out!


----------



## Seeker (Feb 27, 2011)

That would be helpful 

Just do this:

```
cd /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver-96
make install clean
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 2, 2011)

The driver is simply not detecting the card. I know it said to use the 96.x version but did you try the 'regular' version? I'm not sure exactly when support for the MX440 got added.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep!
And what is worse, there are absolutely no errors, of any kind, anywhere. I think I've tried version above, like 17* or something like that, but as this is card in server, where I startx, maybe twice in a month, isn't a priority.

I already have nvidia card in my laptop se tup and working.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 2, 2011)

In that case all I can suggest is to post your problem on the NVnews forum. That site is also read by the NVidia developers.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 2, 2011)

A "gift" Dell Dimension 4300 came with an AGP GeForce MX 440.  The free nv driver seems to work adequately for desktop/browsing use.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 2, 2011)

That already works for me, too.
Once X is started, I want 3D and hardcore, eye candy Desktop, aka cairo-dock, etc ...
I hate "low level" desktops ...
I'll hit a road with NVforums, to bltch there, a little bit ...


----------



## adamk (Mar 2, 2011)

"3D and hard core, eye candy Desktop" is barely going to be usable with video card.

Adam


----------



## Seeker (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't understand, what you wanted to say. Usable in which way? I have it set up on my laptop and it works with latest nvidia drivers and quadro 135 graphic.


----------



## adamk (Mar 2, 2011)

Desktop Effects and 3D acceleration in general are going to be very slow with a GeForce4 MX 440.

Adam


----------



## Seeker (Mar 2, 2011)

I need 3D acceleration ONLY for desktop effects, not for a games or so, so it's power will suffice.
Also resolution is only 1024x768 (17"), so ...

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=160201


----------

